# A Home Built Dremel Drill Press



## rgsparber (Jan 1, 2013)

details of this drill press are at

http://rick.sparber.org/drdp.pdf

Rick


----------



## stevecmo (Jan 1, 2013)

Rick,

Your projects never disappoint.  Thanks for sharing another one.

Steve


----------



## rgsparber (Jan 1, 2013)

stevecmo said:


> Rick,
> 
> Your projects never disappoint.  Thanks for sharing another one.
> 
> Steve



Thanks Steve.  I've had a dry spell for the last month. It feels good being productive again.


----------

